# splendid Hong Kong photos (update everyday)



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/racbubu/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianton/


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Keep going!


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bishop72/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whyfoto/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonnarramore









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pompidom/


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

the most geographically gifted city in the world, zero doubts about it..


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
A building in the business district in Hong Kong. Jardine Building was completed in 1973. It was once the tallest building in Hong Kong. It's located at Connaught Road Central, Hong Kong. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obie/
his expression is priceless and I think it's a pretty good shot on its own merits anyway.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This was the view down to the bay during sunset time. On the bottom of the picture there is the tennis court of the Hong Kong University. I like on one side this artificial court light and on the other side the natural light from the sky. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoejessica/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyfung/
From the terminal's two sky deck of Hong Kong airport. The red and green cars are taxis waiting for passenger. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msiward/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/nberger/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tallkev/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davelau/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aluminumstudios/
Everywhere it hong kong the buildings seem to reach for the sky. When the sky is a pretty blue dotted with puffy clouds it can be a very interesting sight.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice work kay: keep posting them


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

Hong Kong Non-Stop

http://photobucket.com/albums/l79/CNR9116


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombooth/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boxster/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sohingpong/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/racbubu/


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't forget to link your images.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*My HONG KONG shots...*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONG KONG shots...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONG KONG shots...


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Hong Kong is superb.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Simply stunning!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bridges of HongKong are very nice, amazing


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlepillow/
... or the Peak Tram Station well known to most tourists, to me it always looks like one giant insect with many eyes. 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cchu/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/walter_kwok/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/planetjanet111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikemcd/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozymandiasism/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanmerrick/
A building on Hong Kong Island with a large neon sign of the anniversary of the beginning of the People's Republic of China









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyauphoto/
A double-decker bus passes the Legislative Council Building


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveybabe/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/planetjanet111/
Looking down on a Christmas Tree in the lobby of the Hong Kong Bank Building in Central









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krishan85/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

Cenotaph 









Government House









Central Police Station 









Blackhead Point Signal Tower









St Paul's College 1848









Supreme Court


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.*************************/
Hong Kong - JP Morgan Building & Jardine House









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thewamphyri/
Murray House, Stanley









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninedragons/


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONG KONG shots...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONG KONG shots...


HONGKONG DISNEYLAND Chinese New Year parade.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONGKONG shots...


HONGKONG OCEAN PARK


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONGKONG shots...


HONGKONG OCEAN PARK


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONGKONG shots...


NIGHT MARKET.































NIGHT SHOPPING


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdaw/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/artefaqscorporation/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
The Hong Kong Club building was on the waterfront in Victoria, Hong Kong. It was opened in 1897, The building was demolished in 1981 to make way for a 25 story tower. 

The Hong Kong Club was the most important gentlemen's club in Hong Kong. Most of the top businessmen and cvili servants were members. Asians and women were excluded until relatively recently. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soschilds/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael-hansen/
The medium sized skyscraber of Jardine House is reflected in a neighbouring highrise in the Central business district of Hong Kong.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyeel/
With a population of about 7 million in about 1400km2, Hong Kong is super dense, espeically on the Island side. This shot was taken from the Hopewell Centre, the tallest building in Hong Kong until 1989. The building is round on the outside, or rather, it is a cylinder. The white structure in the foreground is in fact the outer wall of the building. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wisemancat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lost-temple/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eclectophile/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raquelrna/
Adverse on a living building, guest who is the model? Isabelli Fontana, brazilian supermodel in Hong Kong 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetop_apple_juice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesyeung/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Mandarin Oriental Hotel, Central, Hong Kong, 1968. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/walter_kwok/









Happy Valley Races, Hong Kong, 1913.









1966 floods









1989









Fire at the Hong Kong Hotel, Hong Kong, 1926. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawvon/
The UFO like art container is the Chanel Pavilion.... the entire "experience" idea sorta reminds me of one of those more commercial pavilions in the Venecia Biennale.

Sitting right on the Star Ferry Carpark in central, this UFO is designed by Zaha Hadid, and after Hong Kong, it'll land in Tokyo, New York, London, Moscow and Paris...


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmk/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swisscan/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yunmeng/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unofficialghost/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenmiu/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ming-ming-ming/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Left - Conrad International Hong Kong
Right - Two Pacific Place & Island Shangi-la Hong Kong
Bottom - Pacific Place Arcade area podium









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simplyfred/


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/escalepade/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlapalme/
1914 - 1918
1939 - 1945

Cenotaph at Edinburgh Place in Hong Kong. Built in memory of the soldiers killed in Hong Kong during World War I and II.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gouldy/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipmarkevans/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pw9272/

*WE LOVE PHOTOGRAPHY, WE LOVE GOOD PHOTOS!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old buildings of Hong Kong ^^ are truly awesome


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Centopah is usually deserted while the square next door is full of lunch crowds. Perhaps they should get some benches there. It should be a good place to relax.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you mean Cenotaph? I think yes that place need something to fil in


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONGKONG shots


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONGKONG shots


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My HONGKONG shots


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ You can post your photos in the Urban Showcase section.


----------

